# Copper Wire



## krishorton (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you know how copper wire was invented?

Two Jews found the same penny.

 too far?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

krishorton said:


> Do you know how copper wire was invented?
> 
> Two Jews found the same penny.
> 
> too far?


Last time I heard it it was 2 scotsman fighting over a penny :lol:

Not offensive to me, so dont see why jewish people should bother :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe just to be even handed .... A Jew and a Scotsman found the same penny.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe just to be even handed .... A Jew and a Scotsman found the same penny.


That would just be a scotman beating up a jew. :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just to be even handed .... A Jew and a Scotsman found the same penny.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------

